# Help ID these mags?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm guessing the bigger 9mm one is for a Taurus PT92AF? How bout the shorter 9mm mag? Will these fit in a Beretta 92F? Any ID help appreciated.


----------

